# King Mackerel minus the fishy taste



## kingfisherman23 (Dec 14, 2003)

I landed a 29# king last weekend and wanted to eat it, but I'm not a fan of extremely fishy seafood. I knew kings were quite strong-tasting so I did a bit of searching and came up with this recipe.

Take de-boned king fillets and place skin-side down in a deep dish. Sprinkle 1/2 tablespoon of salt over fillets, add juice of two lemons and enough water to completely submerge the fillets. Cover with plastic wrap, place in refrigerator and let sit overnight.

Drain fillets after overnight soak and completely cover with Italian salad dressing. Let the fillets marinate for 5-10 hours.

Remove fillets from marinating dish and place skin-side down on the grill. Cover and grill for approximately 20 minutes, until they are flaky. Do not turn them over.

The king turns into white and clean-tasting fish with a little bit of lemon zest in the meat.

Evan


----------

